

HP on track to introduce flash replacement in 2013 - modeless
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/Articles/06/10/2011/51988/ief2011-hp-to-replace-flash-and-ssd-in-2013.htm

======
dlikhten
Omg this is big-fing-news!!!!! Unlimited sleep mode. Instant resume. No energy
wasted sleeping for computers. Huge SSD drives with a fraction of the
circuitry. Excitement!

